# new carbon



## pavemnt (Oct 19, 2002)

E-1? How about U-1 (Ugly One):

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2004/shows/?id=eurobike/part1


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Looks fine to me*

I dunno, looks alright to me. There's a better pic of it at http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/6888.0.html . While you're there, check out the new De Rosa - now that's ugly! Also, look at Eddy Merckx, who appears to have had that beach ball removed from his belly.
Does anybody know if Colnago is sticking with those boring PR paint schemes for 05? Really not a fan of it, especially with the plain carbon rear triangle. Where's the sloppy, low-rider style airbrush work I love?




pavemnt said:


> E-1? How about U-1 (Ugly One):
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2004/shows/?id=eurobike/part1


----------



## pavemnt (Oct 19, 2002)

You're right about the De Rosa - it's hilarious!


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

yeah, looks like derosa took the dogma theme and went wild!!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

New "SAT" type finish for Colnago. Looks pretty damn good I think.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

....it takes two to Tango


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Holy...*



divve said:


> ....it takes two to Tango


What are they smoking? Now the doping spreads to MFGs as well...

The SAT graphics look very un-Nag like if you ask me  What are they? Fondies or Nags?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*confetti?*

Tango looks like a ski jacket from the mid 80's.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*but I think*

someone left that De Rosa too close to a heater


----------

